# unamerican musik.



## anymouse

relax, i just mean post whatever you like that's not from the [email protected] 

with a language other than english, even better! :yay


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## tutliputli

Great thread! (And yay, you posted Paul Weller :yay)


----------



## anonymid




----------



## Charizard




----------



## anonymid

Oh, and duh:






:yay


----------



## Devdas

Dedicated to all losers


----------



## Iamme




----------



## LALoner




----------



## MojoCrunch

Dutch Electro




And those Benny Lava vids. This vid (well, the fake translations) isn't really funny, but at 1:00 that dude can dance!





I love Bossa Nova. It's so relaxing.


----------



## anonymid




----------



## katling

This thread was made for me, I think I have an unhealthy obsession with foreign artists lol...

Here's Lail Arad, I love her cute lyrics ("I read a piece in the New York Times/ I don't live in New York but I read it online/ So the world's as small as the universe is far/ And still I don't know where you are")


----------



## VCL XI




----------



## Choci Loni

Some great songs from Sweden, sung in Swedish, by Swedes.
Too bad that most of you can't understand those awesome Swedish lyrics sung by these equally awesome Swedish Swedes from Sweden...


----------



## katling

^YES. Half of my iTunes library owes its existence to Swedish artists. Tack för det, Sverige!


----------



## Choci Loni

katling said:


> ^YES. Half of my iTunes library owes its existence to Swedish artists. Tack för det, Sverige!


Sweet! The Swedish music is probably the one thing that makes me feel slightly patriotic :lol Which are your favorite Swedish artists?


----------



## katling

Choci Loni said:


> Sweet! The Swedish music is probably the one thing that makes me feel slightly patriotic :lol Which are your favorite Swedish artists?


Lol you're the second Swede I've heard say that. Well, besides the artists you've already covered, here are some faves of mine:


















And some in English:

(I don't know why his name doesn't show up, but this is Jens Lekman):


----------



## purplefruit




----------



## Diacetylmorphine

German




German




Russian




Russian




French


----------



## skygazer




----------



## Choci Loni

katling said:


> Lol you're the second Swede I've heard say that. Well, besides the artists you've already covered, here are some faves of mine:


Jens Lekman and Robyn are talented and I like Those Dancing Days.
Have you listened to this one?





How come you listen to so much Swedish music in the first place?


----------



## whiterabbit

I'm tempted but I'll limit myself to five.


----------



## whiterabbit

BostonB said:


>


Nice choice. Those Ethiopiques albums are excellent.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## VCL XI

Seeing Trust posted reminded me I haven't watched this in a while:






...And all was right with life again.


----------



## Pangur Ban

Behold!


----------



## LALoner

Couldn't find an embedable version. They are really cracking down on this lately.


----------



## GunnyHighway

How about Canada!






And Finland!






And Sweden.


----------



## au Lait




----------



## StevenGlansberg

Yay Canada!


----------



## StevenGlansberg

anymouse said:


> or africa! or mexico! :yay


8)


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Kent is a great band. Also, Riverside.


----------



## arpeggiator

Some spanish music


----------



## CrazyChris




----------



## moxosis

Týr - Ormurinn Langi (Faroese)




If you don't like the long intro, you can skip to 1:10

Krummavísur (Icelandic)




had to put this one in  from my channel


----------



## anonomousguy

I like folk metal bands like TrollfesT, korpiklaani, and moonsorrow. 

But my favorite it eluveitie's thousandfold


----------



## JadedCalalily

*

A few really good foreign bands...

Pzycho***** (German) - female singer
Slot (Russian) -female singer
Delain (Dutch) - female singer
Rammstein (German)
Amaranthe (Swedish/Danish)
Unsun (Polish) - female singer
Alestorm (Scottish Pirate Metal)
Angelspit (Australian) - female singer
Krypteria (German)- female singer
Xandria (German) - female singer
Dir en Grey (Japanese)

There are a few of my favorite bands .. ya know the ones I cant live with out *


----------



## seafolly

I think Swedish artists are beginning to dominate my iTunes.


----------



## seafolly

jessabella said:


> *
> Alestorm (Scottish Pirate Metal)
> 
> *


Saaayyy what?

I had Rammstein for a while.  High school years for sure.


----------



## Choci Loni

This song is extremely funny, but you wouldn't know.. why do I even post it?


----------



## Nathan Talli

She has such a sexy voice and you don't even need to know french to enjoy the song!


----------



## crystaltears




----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Some stuff from Australia!

Melodic Death Metal




Black Metal




Rock (?)


----------



## JadedCalalily

seafolly said:


> Saaayyy what?
> 
> I had Rammstein for a while.  High school years for sure.


Haha it literally sounds like pirate music. Actually if you google the band it comes up saying that they are Scottish Pirate metal!


----------



## Contra

^ I love that Youth Group track, it's one of my favourite covers.

My contribution comes from Zimbabwe...


----------



## Waterinthesink7

There are actually so so SO many unamerican artists that I like:


----------



## Misanthropic79

Turkish rap, Mobb Deep style. Can't understand a word of it but the dark production and film clip are creepy.






Portishead- Machine Gun






Indian dubstep


----------



## purplefruit




----------



## pita




----------



## Nathan Talli

Ahaha did someone mention pirate rock? Totally reminded me of Finntroll.... ah memories.


----------



## Chairman Dan

Cape Verde:





Canada:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CrazyChris

From all over the world: Omnia!






And from Switzerland: Eluveitie!


----------



## beethoven




----------



## RockBottomRiser




----------



## whiterabbit

^Great song. I like Tinariwen very much.

Thai music


----------



## RockBottomRiser

I really like them too. I've been meaning to get into world music more (not sure they qualify) but it just keeps slipping down my to do list.






French.


----------



## kesker




----------



## Rixy

These guys are from...all over the place :b


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SusanStorm

Swedish prog band.




French




Polish death metal




Norwegian black metal.Very national romantic.




Swedish prog rock.




Norwegian avant-garde metal band.

Just a few great bands


----------



## EnchantingGhost

I very much like this Dutch language song of a Belgian singer:






He used to be in this Belgian band which I equally love:






And just for fun, here's an American who made a whole album in Spanish (with a few English songs too):


----------



## MojoCrunch

Some Frenchie stuff








Chico Science 





*chills*


----------



## EnchantingGhost

Bonzu said:


> the youtube title says the "best song in the world" i agree


:clap:yes


----------



## leave me alone




----------



## Toad Licker

Trollferd - Kari Rueslatten


----------



## zookeeper




----------



## pollster

Saw these guys perform last summer, I think. (I have no sense of time anymore.) Really intimate gig and very enjoyable.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Here's some warm love from NZ


----------



## Toad Licker

Someone posted this group in another thread here and now I can't get enough of her. :duck


----------



## Hideko

Someone posted them on page one but you can never have too much of them, one of the greatest pop groups ever.:clap


----------



## CrunchyCarrot

I really like Ojos de Brujo. I just got this album.


----------



## Puppuccino

This song has been stuck in my head for days. It's "It Must be True Love" by the Maytals. 70s Reggae.


----------



## scriabin221




----------



## Perkins




----------



## crystaltears




----------



## scriabin221

This Finnish Folk group is awesome.


----------



## BlazingLazer

How 'bout a language that doesn't even really exist!


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra

...


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Choci Loni

Saw her live yesterday, and she was AMAZING


----------



## pancakepowder

SEXY TIME


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RockBottomRiser




----------



## whiterabbit

Ok, I'll follow that with a big Congolese post.






The dancer in this video can control her hips in ways I can only dream about.


----------



## RockBottomRiser




----------



## RockBottomRiser




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## electronic cigarettes




----------



## spacebound_rocketship

New Zealand


----------



## erasercrumbs

This little ditty from England is hauntingly beautiful.


----------



## Syndacus

Germany


----------



## ShyGuy86

I'm not sure if this song is sung in Icelandic or in the made-up language of Hopelandic. It's a beautiful song anyway.


----------



## electronic cigarettes




----------



## leave me alone




----------



## Toad Licker

^Awesome choice I love Masha "Scream"! :banana


----------



## sprinter




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## magdalena23

*MANÁ- Te Llevare al Cielo*





*Robi Draco Rosa- Como Me Acuerdo* ♥♥





*Chambao- Pokito a Poko*





*Manu Chao- Me Gustas Tu*





*Marc Anthony- Hasta Ayer (♥ this song & his voice)*





*....few of my favorites....*


----------



## suddentwist

Ooh, I like this thread!

Here's a German song for you. 





And a Hungarian one. 





Okay, and a Romanian one.


----------



## candiedsky

sigur ros is great. Glósóli and Hoppípolla are nice songs as well.


----------



## LONER3454

Zap Shaker - Panique au dancing




Francois Feldman - Joue pas




Images - Maitresse


----------



## march_hare




----------



## Ventura

The band AMERICA was from the uk :O


----------



## LONER3454

Eduard Khil*

Эдуард Хиль Хороши весной в саду цветочки*

*



*
*Эдуард Хиль Два брата*






Don't know this guy's name

Андрей Миронов Баллада о рыцарях


----------



## SaikoSakura382

Miyavi (Japanese) - essentric soloist^^ - all kinds of rock

LM.C (Japanese) - duo - pop, electro, or synth rock

Alice Nine (Japanese) - 5 member - rock

Kaya (Japanese) - ...not sure what it is - its own style

G Dragon (Korean) - Cute soloist XD - rapper, R&B

T.O.P. (Korean) - Also a cute soloist - rapper but does better in R&B


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shansu

this song is amazing


----------



## ShyGuy86

The only italian band I can listen to without cringing... and I'm not even certain I like them. I have unrealistically high expectations for music from my own country.


----------



## au Lait




----------



## mrbojangles

magdalena23 said:


> *MANÁ- Te Llevare al Cielo*


One of my brothers friends was their driver back when they were first starting out in the late 70's.


----------



## princessdarkness




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## NjoyDfriendZ




----------



## Pialicious88

brazilian music :boogie:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## leave me alone




----------



## RockBottomRiser




----------



## Cashew

:mushy


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mr Mug




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## James_Russell

Czech Republic





France


----------



## Olesya




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## electronic cigarettes




----------



## Akili

Seabear! Seabear! Seabear! Seabear!

They're from Iceland. They also make gorgeous, ethereal folk music.


----------



## Gordom

This song gets stuck in my head, plus I find the scenery and history captured in the video rather awe-inspiring (Shalom Jerushalaim or "Jerusalem" by Misha Marmar).


----------



## crystaltears




----------



## Hideko

Really into J-Rock/Pop, saw the P5 on page 1.


----------



## Toppington

Always thought this was a cute song after I heard it about a year ago.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Urmmm don't know many non English songs, so favourite anime themes it is


----------



## katkins

Great thread!


----------



## Doriis

Yeah great thread so hope it doesn't die 

Slovakia




Frenchies








Nigerian 




Korean


----------



## leave me alone




----------



## nonesovile




----------



## Tentative

Some music from the Netherlands for you. No Dutch lyrics, though. English is a much better language to sing in.

This one's from the first CD I ever owned.






Saw the guitarist live a year ago or so. He's a geezer now, but he's still an amazing guitarist. They played the instrumental version of this song, since the band split up due to personal differences. One of the best shows I've been to, doubt it could be topped by many.






Here's some modern stuff. Saw these guys in late October, last year. Amazing performances. One of the best I've seen.


----------



## Toad Licker

Varens Forsta Dag - Laleh


----------



## Toppington

I feel like such an *** for saying I enjoy foreign music because I obviously have zero clue what the lyrics are, but what the hell... That awesome intro is enough of an excuse, right? Okay? Okay!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## katkins

Polish


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## katkins

Finnish


----------



## Lasair




----------



## crystaltears

can't stop watching this xD


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_Lithuanian_ ^_^


----------



## katkins




----------



## florinda

croatian


----------



## Roscoe




----------



## Kingpin

French song sung by the Belgian singer-songwriter Jacques Brel from 1959.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 58318




----------



## 58318




----------



## wolfsblood




----------



## 58318

wolfsblood said:


>


If you want to post videos only copy and paste the bit after watch?v=

so this part> 227m9lw5CcI


----------



## Ali477

Some spanish harcore/anarcho-punk


----------



## crystaltears




----------



## katkins




----------



## MadeinLithuania




----------



## AceEmoKid

Wasis Diop-Le passier. African but in French.





 Die Antwoord-I Fink U Freeky. South African mixed with English.





 A.I.-Happiness. Best Japanese R & B singer ever, but why can't she sell in the USA??!!?


----------



## Venkska




----------



## Floccus Doda

Not many people know of these bands from my country (India), and people should know of these bands because they play some beautiful music and they work hard.

This first song is by a band called Advaita. They released their second album a couple of months ago. They are definitely one of the best bands in the country right now.






This second track is by Advaita too:






This band known as the Raghu Dixit Project is making some waves in the UK/Europe music scene right now.






This guy Kailash Kher is an Indian playback singer i.e., he sings for the movies mostly. But he also has a band called Kailasa with whom he cuts non-film albums. He's known as a sufi singer but I think what we call 'sufi' here in India is just an adulterated, commercially-viable sufi stuff and not the REAL sufi stuff. But that takes nothing away from the talent of this guy. One of my favourite Indian singers. And this video is amazing.






Next band is a Pakistani band called Mekaal Hasan band. Pakistan has this knack of churning out stellar bands which fuse classical Indian-subcontinental singing with western pop-rock sensibilities. This band stand out though for me though. I'm posting this particular song because I love it. The video is alright, but if you want to see a song of theirs with a better video check out 'Chal Bulleya':


----------



## Patriot




----------



## Parcius

This is a norwegian band. One of my favs


----------



## wunderbez

One from my home town.. Folk/Pop?? Dunno what to call it but its catchy!

Architecture in Helsinki - Heart It Races


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## fetisha




----------



## AdamChem




----------



## pythonesque

This thread is right up my alley. Italian/Spanish comprise about half my music collection.
















Portuguese Fado/Electronic fusion:





Solo stuff from Marit of M2M fame, for anyone who still remembers them:


----------



## Venkska




----------



## hnbnh




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Matomi




----------



## Ali477

I Just stumbled upon this on youtube its a great song.


----------



## shyshisho




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## pythonesque

*如果我现在死去，明天世界是否会在意...*


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ZJA




----------



## brainstew

Eu Serei a Hiena, brazilian instrumental band (they have some songs with guest singers though)


----------



## Glambada

anymouse said:


> relax, i just mean post whatever you like that's not from the [email protected]
> 
> with a language other than english, even better! :yay


Luisa Maita "Lero Lero"


----------



## Glambada

Quantic and his Combo Barbaro 
"Un Canto A Mi Tierra"


----------



## Paramecium

One of my favourites, its AMAZING!


----------



## Paramecium

Lately I'm into Turkish alternative music, and two songs from the band I found Mor ve Ötesi,


----------



## Glambada

Miguel Migs "Zuzu" Feat. Bebel Gilberto




Mr. Oizo "Pourriture 7"




Mr. Oizo "Sucer Danser"


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Whatev




----------



## Whatev




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## Ali477

Some Swedish reggae


----------



## sprinter




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## brownzerg




----------



## Ali477

Some Finnish pop rock


----------



## pythonesque




----------



## Reclus

Eboran by Siddharta:


----------



## Reclus

And how can we forget the Indian Condom Song:






(warning: this will be stuck in your head for DAYS if you listen to it)


----------



## Reclus

And from the ridiculous to the sublime - "Dame, Dame" by Michel Polnareff (warning: comes with interpretive dancing):


----------



## Reclus

Os Mutantes - Ando meio Desligado:


----------



## Reclus

Tom Zé - Um Oh! Um Ah!


----------



## Reclus

Gilberto Gil - Back in Bahia:


----------



## Managment

Icelandic, I don't know what genre.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Poets of the Fall, Finnish






Manu Chao, French, Spanish roots


----------



## estse




----------



## ACCV93

Sigur Ros, Francoise Hardy, Can, Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan... YEAH all foreign. Just off the top of my head.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

Probably like 90% of the stuff I listen to isn't from the USA.


----------



## Ali477




----------



## Ricebunnyx3

Country: South Korea
Language: Korean
Artist: J-Min
Song: Stand Up


----------



## moxosis

I don't care about the music, but it's from France.


----------



## The Enemy Within

Some Brazilian music :

Elis Regina, the greatest






Gonzaguinha






Djavan, great singer/song writer


----------



## Zeppelin

Volbeat is from Denmark.


----------



## Brasilia

This is now my favourite thread.


----------



## HollowPrince

I'll put it as links, most aren't on English:


----------



## The Enemy Within

^Nice, really liked Zdravko songs

Theres one Serbian that is more famous than Novak Djokovic, at least in Brazil. A former footballer : Dejan Petkovic.


----------



## missalice0306

This was apparently the number one song in Germany for weeks back in 2004.


----------



## Nexus777




----------



## ShouNagatsuki




----------



## DiMera

Love this song ^~^


----------



## The Enemy Within

A song about childs :


----------



## Daylight

Seeing Sigur Ros in Chicago come April!


----------



## HollowPrince

The Enemy Within said:


> ^Nice, really liked Zdravko songs
> 
> Theres one Serbian that is more famous than Novak Djokovic, at least in Brazil. A former footballer : Dejan Petkovic.


Yeah, he used to play at Red Star long time ago 
1 more song for now, I'll post some other time more..


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mersault

Always loved the video of this one:






Also:





 (don't mind the beginning, it is a parody of something, actual theme starts at 0.52)


----------



## cosmicslop

Some stuff from Japan:

Asakawa Maki





Nagisa Ni Te


----------



## skogbrann

Some of my norwegian favourites 

Mikhael Paskalev - Jive Babe, listened to this all summer, never get sick of it





Lemaitre - Strobes Pt. 2





Susanne Sundfør - White Foxes





Ane Brun - Du Gråter Så Store Tåra




Just found out that this also has an english version





And if anyone is interested in som norwegian rap 
Karpe Diem - Spis Din Syvende Sans


----------



## skogbrann

skogbrann said:


> Some of my norwegian favourites
> 
> Mikhael Paskalev - Jive Babe, listened to this all summer, never get sick of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemaitre - Strobes Pt. 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Susanne Sundfør - White Foxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ane Brun - Du Gråter Så Store Tåra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just found out that this also has an english version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if anyone is interested in som norwegian rap
> Karpe Diem - Spis Din Syvende Sans


Okay, so something went wrong there, so I guess I'm just going to link to the different songs, they are in the same order as they are above:


----------



## MCHB

Here's a couple


----------



## The Enemy Within

More recent brazilian music


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## getsomeair




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Orchestrated




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Swiss band (singing in an approximation of the dead Gaulish language)






Japanese band singing in Japanese






English band singing in English






Brazilian band (opps South American ) singing in English:






Finnish band singing in English:






Icelandic band singing in Icelandic:






German band singing in German:






South African band singing in English:






Scottish band singing in English:






Dutch band singing in English:






English band singing in English:






/never ending post lol...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Japanese band again:






and another Japanese artist:


----------



## The Enemy Within

More Brazilian music. This time a great, authentic artist : _Fagner_
His influences are from northeast music Xote and Forro among other styles.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent




----------



## renegade disaster

a lot of techno I listen to is made by people who don't have english as a first language. most of it doesn't have lyrics though.


----------



## toutenkarthon

For those who are interested in or are curious about Arabic music:


----------



## Josh2323

[Australia.]








[Canada eh!]


----------



## renegade disaster

I can't work out if this is english, or a mixture of english and something else or just something else;


----------



## Dat Gyul

FireIsTheCleanser said:


>


I LOVE Mala Fe and this song! :clap


----------



## michijo

I admit to a side obsession with Romanian traditional music.


----------



## fromthe7

Currently listening to Gagle (Japanese Hip Hop)


----------



## always starting over

This guy actually is from Russia.


----------



## renegade disaster

always starting over said:


> This guy actually is from Russia.


I like pixelord ,didn't realise he was russian. heres a favourite one he has done;


----------



## always starting over

renegade disaster said:


> I like pixelord ,didn't realise he was russian. heres a favourite one he has done;


Damn man that's so trippy. He would be such a cool DJ to see live.


----------



## renegade disaster

always starting over said:


> Damn man that's so trippy. He would be such a cool DJ to see live.


yea talking of which the french duo justice put on a pretty good live show I think, they did a dvd about their live gigs across the states






some of their music is more commercial sounding than other bits, but this one is a favourite;


----------



## The Enemy Within

renegade disaster said:


> yea talking of which the french duo justice put on a pretty good live show I think, they did a dvd about their live gigs across the states
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of their music is more commercial sounding than other bits, but this one is a favourite;


I saw Justice at Sonar Fest last year, mind blowing ! 

Electronic is not my thing really but those guys make some great sounds/beats.


----------



## StuckInMyHead

fromthe7 said:


> Currently listening to Gagle (Japanese Hip Hop)


Me likes!


----------



## always starting over

Yeah I've heard Justice here and there, heard it's a cool show


----------



## Ali477




----------



## niacin

Can, Neu!, Faust, Kraftwerk.

Krautrock (British name, not mine). These bands all made a point to stand apart from and not be influenced by British, USA, or German pop or rock music. This is a pretty cool documentary about it:


----------



## The Enemy Within

Luke688 said:


>


I love her...


----------



## Ali477

^ yea shes great, one of my favourites too.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## AlchemyFire

Jeeze, that's pretty much everything in my playlist.
But here's one from the great country of Finland.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster

people may have heard of this russian punk band,they were in the news quite a bit last year.






they're pretty good if you're into this sort of music.


----------



## LuciLou




----------



## LuciLou

Woops.


----------



## kats

Some music from Portugal:
Azeitonas - _Come with me to see the airplanes_




Deolinda - _I am sush a fool_ 





If somebody could reccomend me some french bands I would really appreciate it, I like metal, rock and catchy songs in general...


----------



## kats

Some music from Portugal:
Azeitonas - _Come with me to see the airplanes_ - 



Deolinda - _I am sush a fool_ - 




If somebody could reccomend me some french bands I would really appreciate it, I like metal, rock and catchy songs in general...


----------



## Lain




----------



## Nunuc

uke


----------



## alotofnotalk

From Portugal, enjoy


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## estse




----------



## Mersault

A good song in my view:


----------



## sad vlad

Very random genres and languages. These are not my favourite but first things that are running through my mind at this point:

Seether - South Africa - Metal -English





Three Days Grace - Canada -Rock -English





Rammstein - Germany - Metal - German





Maximum The Hormone - Japan - Punk/Metal -Japanese





Yoshida Brothers - Japan - Tsugaru jamisen - instrumental





Vintazh - Russia - Pop - Russian





Vama - Romania -Pop/Dance - Romanian





Akcent -Romania - Dance/House - English





Raku ft Ombladon - Romania - Rap - Romanian


----------



## renegade disaster

sebastien tellier. some of his singing is in french, some is in english, some italian.
his style is french pop, synth pop, new wave but with quite a heavy electronica influence.


----------



## crystaltears

lol Benny Lava.


----------



## owls

GO HEAT!!


----------



## arnie

Polustanochki - Ded

https://play.spotify.com/album/0Spr8sGI7sTOAud4B7lQPc


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## BizarreReverend




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## WhatBITW




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

Old school samba :


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## haggybear

In english but still excellent.


----------



## cosmicslop




----------



## sad vlad

Local One Direction wannabes.


----------



## sad vlad

Coincidence said:


> The hottest singer ever lol jk , but she's so cool


Hahaha... I can give you a list of other songs if you want. I am not much of a fan but she is big here. So is Alexandra Stan.


----------



## sad vlad

Coincidence said:


> Thanks sad vlad  , I really like her music, it's prefect for Cardio for some reason. And Alexandra Stan seems awesome , never heard of her before , unfortunately. I've heard this song somewhere ,but didn't know it was her song ;D


Yeah, her big hit from 2 years ago. I think. 210 millions views on a single account(there are others) is quite impressive.


----------



## sad vlad

I think this was her first hit. The one that made her a bit known abroad.




































Ok, enough on this. I apologize for the long post. 
It is something one may want to listen to just relax, wants to take a break from anything heavy and does not pay attention to lyrics. :lol They are light. Very light.


----------



## sad vlad

Coincidence said:


> Wow thank you so much sad vlad


You are welcome. 
She has her appeal I guess. Strong essences kept in small bottles kind of vibe. Some like her, some hate her. Not my business.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Remnant of Dawn




----------



## eveningbat

anonymid said:


> Oh, and duh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yay


I have loved this song since my teen years!


----------



## eveningbat




----------



## The Enemy Within

Gilberto Gil


----------



## TheWildeOne

It's in English, but it sure isn't American, and it's extremely good... in my humble opinion. They're called "Wolf People", by-the-by, seeing as the name isn't given in the video title.


----------



## Haunty

Mexico


----------



## The Enemy Within

Mercedes Sosa (Argentina) Raimundo Fagner (Brasil)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tea111red

Kind of un-American, lol. It has Trent Reznor on it, but I've always thought the title was amusing.

Nice day to post this, haha.


----------



## Freppa




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## FreshPrince

The great activist and musician who created Afrobeat (Nigerian music + jazz + funk + etc.) - Fela Kuti:

"Water No Get Enemy"




"Zombie"





Some other great songs:

Minmi and Nujabes - "Who's Theme (Ai No Mi)" (Japanese jazzy r&b?)





Ohkawa Tooru & Neya Michiko - "Ame no Hi wa No Thank You" (Japanese big band/swing) 





Yoko Kanno - "Green Bird" (Made up language classical/baroque?) 





Beny Moré - "Maracaibo Oriental" (Cuban mambo?)





Wanda Sá - "Adriana" (Brazilian jazz/*****)





Just realized that I like a lot of "foreign" jazz genres.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tea111red




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Magnus




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shyshisho

came out a couple of days ago


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## estse

Here you go fellow Americans:


----------



## MCHB

Volbeat - Lonesome Rider


----------



## shyshisho




----------



## fungae69

zef pride. praat te my of jy is afrikaans. ;-)


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## theinsomniac




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## romeoindespair

I love Bjork


----------



## CristianNC

This will amaze you and change your life! 




JK, but puts me in a good mood sometimes.


----------



## Xibalba




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mxx1




----------



## Mxx1




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## acidicwithpanic




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## bad baby




----------



## bad baby

*i don't understand a word of this but i am still like so in love with her :3*


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## iCod

Sing to the Motherland, comrades!


----------



## bad baby

*chinese underground punk/rock*


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## bad baby




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## moxosis




----------



## EndlessBlu




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Wystan11

*(Argentino) Barro tal vez*


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mxx1




----------



## bad baby

^these are great! @Mxx1


----------



## Mxx1

^ Thank you


----------



## Aeiou




----------



## bad baby

koda kumi






okuda miwako






amano tsuki


----------



## bad baby

probably the first japanese song i ever heard (well apart from the theme song of doraemon when i was like 3 years old).. i liked it so much that i learned the entire song phonetically even though i knew like zero japanese at the time.


----------



## Mikko




----------



## Kiba

I have more if anyone wants.


----------



## bad baby

i was riding the train home and this song came up on shuffle. the lyrics really took me in. i ended up listening to it on repeat the rest of the way.

_is it good to acquire?
is it bad to let go?
is it good to keep running?
is it bad to stand still?
is it good to stay and fight?
is it bad to run away?_






----------

from the same album:

(~2min in = ヽ(´∀｀)ノ♡)


----------



## Mxx1




----------



## Mxx1

My favorite song right now 





Title: song to father
Dagfinn Lynbø is my favorite comedian and the way he sings in this song about he's father is just fantastic. 
Translated the start of the song out of boredom, it's very repetive:

Maybe you do not exist anymore
Maybe you are here
Maybe you do not here me either
Maybe you walk behind me when I go out 
When I turn around where are you?

Maybe you do not exist here anymore
Maybe there is hope
Maybe you do not feel me either
etc.


----------



## samiisprink




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## AllieG

Artist is from Paris, France:






My new favorite song.


----------



## samiisprink

Buckyx said:


>


Im so glad i got to experience that. Thanks


----------



## samiisprink

Buckyx said:


> what do you mean?  I guess you didnt understand, that had to sound funny lol


Lol yea &#128516;ive never heard someone rap in another language


----------



## bad baby

for 2mnths in the summer of '04 i listened to this on repeat on my cousin's cassette player every night until i fell asleep.

one of the nicer memories of my adolescence.


----------



## bad baby

(around 2min in = douchey gratuitous shot of dude drinking water and showing off his sixpack lolol)

~

如果聽實話 只會更傷
寧願將你的謊話 當作善良
反正結局是這樣 曉得細節又怎樣
想好聚好散 完美偽裝
可是被你的擁抱 擊潰眼眶
不願成全 不想原諒 但自尊太好強
最怕舊情人 像憐憫 的眼光

愛的太逞強 無論多眷戀也不祈求不勉強
不愛我的我不想 講的灑脫卻感傷
總是愛的太逞強
怎麼你竟讓我不能忘 不能放
痛 還想

_The truth will only hurt more
I'd rather take your lies as kindness
Anyway this is how it ends, the details don't matter
Want to part on good terms, perfect disguise
But your embrace tears up my eyes
Don't want to condone, don't want to forgive
But I have too much pride
Afraid of an ex-lover's look of pity

Trying too hard to be strong
No matter how much I care I'll never beg or force
"I don't want someone who doesn't love me,"
Saying this with decisive sadness
Always trying too hard to be strong
Why can't I forget you, let go of you?
Though it hurts I still think about it..._

~


----------



## samiisprink




----------



## bad baby




----------



## bad baby

~

竹林的燈火　島國的沙漠
七色的國度　不斷飄逸風中
有一種神秘　灰色的漩渦
將我捲入了迷霧中
看不清的雙手
一朵花傳來誰經過的溫柔

穿越千年的傷痛　只為求一個結果
你留下的輪廓　指引我
黑夜中不寂寞
穿越千年的哀愁　是你在盡頭等我
最美麗的感動　會值得
用一生守候

_Light in the grove, desert on the island
Continent of seven colors, swaying in the breeze
There is a mysterious grey vortex
Engulfing me in the mist
Unseen hands
Petals that bring forth the tenderness of someone passing by

Through a millennium of hurt, only for closure
The silhouette you left guides me
Away from the loneliness of the night
Through a millennium of sorrow, you are waiting for me at the edge
The most beautiful sentiment will be worth
A lifetime of anticipation_

~


----------



## Vuldoc

Apparently these guys are from Germany. I've been listening to them all this time and I had no clue until I saw this thread and thought is this band actually american? (they aren't obviously)


----------



## alienjunkie




----------



## Moon Rabbit




----------



## bad baby

this is hands down my favorite jay chou song ever, and it's not even a tough choice or anything, even though all his songs - ok, _most_ of his songs - are good.

also he looks kinda hot in the vid (*ﾉωヾ*)


----------



## AllieG

Beautiful song, in my opinion:

Gaby Moreno - "Quizás, Quizás,Quizás"


----------



## EasySilence

Incredible swedish folkduo checking in.


----------



## EasySilence

EasySilence said:


> Incredible swedish folkduo checking in.


Hmm tags didn't work. Here's the link.


----------



## 2Milk




----------



## tea111red




----------



## Radekk

not bad for 18s


----------



## bad baby

流星背了太多 誰的我希望
讓願望墜落半空劃下凍結的光
驚呼此起彼落 各各做曖昧的夢

燃燒的隕石 你是溫柔的野獸
燦爛 我沙漠般心球
燃燒的隕石 衝撞出謎團坑洞
繼續 擴散莫名其妙傳說


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Radekk

CURLERS
TRAP


----------



## Aeiou




----------



## bad baby

想留不能留才最寂寞
用心跳送你辛酸离歌


----------



## Radekk

first part is like describing me lol


----------



## bad baby

_Por los momentos dificiles,
ya entendí que la flor más bella
sería siempre para mi_


----------



## Aeiou




----------



## bad baby

this song is so special to me


----------



## eveningbat




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## bad baby

this song is so kewt (ฅ>ω<*ฅ)


----------



## TheOLDPrince




----------



## bad baby

classic mandopop songs are THE BEST; every word is truth.

_我知道这样不好 也知道你的爱只能那么少
我只有不停的要 要到你想逃
泪湿的枕头晒干就好 眼泪在你的心里只是无理取闹
以为在你身后 是我一辈子的骄傲
原来你 什么都不想要

我不要你的呵护 你的玫瑰 只要你好好久久爱我一遍
就算虚荣也好 贪心也好 哪个女人对爱 不自私 不奢望
我不要你的承诺 不要你的永远 只要你真真切切爱我一遍
就算虚荣也好 贪心也好 最怕你把沉默当做对我的回答

I know this is not okay, I also know your love can only be so little
All I can do is ask for more, until you want to run
Tears on my pillow are fine once dried, in your mind tears are just unreasonable nonsense
I thought that behind you, was a lifetime of pride
In reality you wanted nothing

I don't want your pampering or your roses, I only want you to love me properly for once
Even if it's vanity or greed, what woman isn't selfish or expectant when it comes to love
I don't want your promises or your forever, I only want you to love me truly for once
Even if it's vanity or greed, I'm most terrified of you using silence as your reply to me._


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## bad baby

*</3*


----------



## Moon Rabbit




----------



## bad baby

never realized this vid was so beautiful~


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

^Love that song! :duck


----------



## Telliblah




----------



## oscariswild

I tend to favor German music for some reason-Blutengel and Rammstein are two of my favorites.


----------



## The Enemy Within

Fito Paez song :


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## gheck




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## VirtualAntics

Greek band...





Russian pop.





French pop.


----------



## TumblrAddict




----------



## The Enemy Within

Clube da Esquina (Corner Club), Minas Gerais sound :


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## eukz




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## eukz




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TheOLDPrince

good luck and see you later :smile2:


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Stray Bullet

saw these guys live few nights ago


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse




----------



## The Enemy Within

*1987*


----------



## estse




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Goto




----------



## Fomorian

A dead language even better.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fomorian




----------



## Fomorian




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## Red October




----------



## Stray Bullet

I usually hate trap, but I can't stop listening this


----------



## estse




----------



## Nekobasu

How about Eithne Ní Bhraonáin? I have had a HUGE crush on her ever since I was little.. Yeah sad I know..






Amazing musician and also the most beautiful woman in the world. just saying..


----------



## estse




----------



## naes




----------



## naes

Woops, wrong video.


----------



## Daxi004




----------



## vela

Love this song! c'est tres cool!


----------



## Wren611




----------



## estse




----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## vela




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Alpha Tauri




----------



## Alpha Tauri

Soundtrack of the early 90s in the Philippines


----------



## Alpha Tauri

Another OPM favorite from the 90s


----------



## birddookie




----------



## Tomatmacka




----------



## The Enemy Within

*world cup vibe*


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## birddookie




----------



## 0589471




----------



## Lonely Hobbit




----------



## KotaBear96




----------



## 0589471

I mean, Spanish is American to me but I'm just going to assume anything non-English is what we're posting. Beautiful song happy I found a different version of it


----------



## Lonely Hobbit




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## bad baby

1980s-90s Taiwan music scene was golden. I been on a roll with oldies from my childhood these past days and rediscovering a lot of truth in these songs that I didn't understand at the time but do now. Da feels, man.

A-Yue's songs always make him sound so unlucky in love, I mean, I guess he's no dreamboat, but he's kind of cute and has swag in that 吊尔郎当 kind of way. I'd totally have him. Guitar-playing baseball cap-wearing Asian Lebron James lmao ❤


----------



## bad baby

well here is one of the top 11 songs you shouldn't listen to late at night alone in the dark, unless you want to end up crying like a baby.






damnit, koji. ;_;


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 0589471

needs an October post


----------



## kesker




----------



## kesker




----------



## CloudChaser




----------



## Lonely Hobbit




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## conceived sorrow




----------



## Lonely Hobbit




----------



## estse




----------



## 0589471

first for the new year ♡ albeit a rather dark song lol


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

Ukraine


----------



## bad baby

박효신오빠♥


----------



## bad baby

아이유 "Through the Night" 粵語版

這違和感真的&#8230; &#128514;


----------



## Suchness

I don't listen to a lot of Balkan music but this is some of the stuff I like.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## bad baby

Probably the only _real_ Chinese-language old-school hip-hop I've ever come across.

Unfortunately this guy died at a young age from cancer, only left behind a bunch of homemade basement tapes (hence the poor sound quality). But the beat flow is absolutely _sick_, and it's rare to find lyrics that hit me this hard. Imagine if he actually lived to become famous and develop his work, this kind of talent probably comes once in many centuries, what a waste.

Oh well, at least we have this one track:






RIP


----------



## Beatnik




----------



## bad baby

This song reminds me of a boy from high school. Not too tall but very cute. My then-bff thought at first that he was interested in her, but she later realized he's this friendly to _everyone_. I wonder what/who (hyuk hyuk) he's doing right now. Oh well HERE'S TO YOU JEFF.


----------



## Eternal Solitude

This is the most Unamerican Non-American song I can think of :






Ok it is in English but they are British for all that counts. It's a "You go to a hospital you gotta pay" protest kinda song. Is it advocating universal healthcare? Yes. Then it is Totally Unamerican.


----------



## 0589471

I love her voice. It reminds me of Halsey sometimes lol Also realising I like quite a few Ukrainian artists.


----------



## Suchness




----------



## rabidfoxes




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 0589471

I loved this band in the early 2000's lol I randomly got "pulse" stuck in my head and felt like looking them up again. So glad YT still has a few of their songs up.


----------



## roxslide

this is the only chinese song I know tbh











korean indie music is extremely underrated
















javiera mena is my god (seizure warning for the last vid)


----------



## roxslide

more indie korean music lol






not indie. I just love epik high


----------



## bad baby

Throwback to the teenage years. And I just wanna say
HOW are Jenifer's boobs so perky yo ッ


----------



## bad baby

Love the words to this gem. Andrea Echeverri's daughter is a lucky child.

_Pedazo de mi alma, me arrebataste el corazón,
Como vivo si tú guardas mis latidos?
Este amor no es un juego_


----------



## crystaltears




----------



## Suchness

The live version makes me wish I was a part of it, makes me wonder how different things could have been.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## love is like a dream

..


----------



## sprinter




----------



## bad baby

Such an emotional performance here. The words to this song are by a Taiwanese indie artist that I really like:

_I no longer crave so much
To be surrounded by bliss
Treat the lies of love as an illusion

Bury my weary heart
Bury all my desires
Forget all the lies of love
Forget, forget all..._

(Sounds better in Mandarin lmao)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread

(I can't remember when/what I've posted in this specific thread before.) Some of these are sung in English though:






(Singaporean)






(Russian)






(Norwegian)






(song is in Swedish I think, musician is Danish though)

I like this instrument a lot, it's one of my favourites:






I like hurdy gurdy's a lot too, which are similar there is one in this track (song is Gaulish, dead language):
















(German)






(Botswana)






(Turkey)


----------



## Micronian

this is a small J-pop group called Niji no Conquistador (rainbow conquerors). I think the music video is really cool, and made to look like it was done in one take. Also reflects lots of Japanese summer cultural elements. I wish this group were supported more.






The song is called "Japoniji fesu"


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Chiffon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Suchness




----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

pythonesque said:


>


mmm


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

anonymid said:


> Oh, and duh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yay


I like the music of this song a lot, but the lyrics make me feel so bad cause as a girl and a teen everything I was ever told by most people was I had to be that girl, to smile, to dance etc. Feels ****ty. :crying:

Just like in that John Lennon's song:

''We make her paint her face and dance
If she won't be a slave we say that she don't love us
If she's real we say she's trying to be a man
WHILE PUTTING HER DOWN WE PRETEND THAT SHE'S ABOVE UUUUUUS''


----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

Don't know if they were posted before or not


----------



## 10k




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## blue2




----------



## Persephone The Dread

cover of this track (UK band)


----------



## Beatnik

The greatest Italian song ever made. I would put it pretty high on global scale too


----------



## firelight




----------



## name88

Roma Amor - A Cosa Pensi 
youtube.com/watch?v=dgV0jN8wgoY


----------



## Fixxer

K-Maro or K-Vide, anyway, K-maro was hot back in the day. 2004


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Persephone The Dread

edit:

ich spreche kein Deutsch but it sounds like he's singing 'Link, Link's gotta house' or 'Link, Link's slaughterhouse'


----------

